# WTB: CPS 13ft 8-12oz



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey all, I want to buy a Carolina Cast Pro 13ft 8-12oz heaver, thanks!


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

I've got one corked grips Fuji guides 30 inches to the center of the seat plain black wraps ....in very nice condition.... 250.00 I will not ship and live in central Florida but do travel to nc alot


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Hooked Up said:


> I've got one corked grips Fuji guides 30 inches to the center of the seat plain black wraps ....in very nice condition.... 250.00 I will not ship and live in central Florida but do travel to nc alot


sent you a pm


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

not sure about the pm frog .. I haven't received one from you.... I did receive one from someone else tho....either way it's still available


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)




----------

